# Ceramic coating From Catalytic Converter



## greatgems (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a Kia Catalytic converter with a honey comb and a ceramic outer layer that is full off Platinum Flake I was wondering i have easy way of selling flake after extracting platinum from ceramic honey comb and outer layer i read that Sulfuric acid will melt the honey comb and change it to a liquid leaving the flake which is find for me will this method work can i just desolve the honey comb and ceramic layer away leaving just the flake to filter out. I tried melting the ceramic in my gold furnace bud doesnt get hot enough to melt out platinum till i purchase a new furace will this method work

Putting Ceramic honey comb and ceramic rap (outer layer) into Sulfuric acid leacing me only the platinum and Pm flake.


Thanks for your time look forward to answer thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 18, 2010)

I've seen the silver colored flakes you are speaking of, but I can't fathom a good engineering reason why they would be platinum. All the ones I've found are all on the outside of the comb away from the path the exhaust flows across.

What makes you believe the silver colored flakes are Pt? 

Do you have any reference(s) that indicate the shiny flakes are platinum? 

Steve


----------



## EDI Refining (Dec 18, 2010)

I believe they are zinc, not 100% sure though


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 18, 2010)

No, not zinc.
They (these flakes) are very resistant to acids.
Some type of stainless I believe.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 18, 2010)

They look like mica to me.I doubt they are platinum.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Dec 18, 2010)

The flakes I have seen appear to me to be vermiculite (expanded mica). Vermiculite is quite slippery like talc and I wouldn't be surprised if it is included to act as an assembly lubricant for putting the cat in the can.


----------



## greatgems (Dec 18, 2010)

The melting point is to high to be zinc as i put it in my kiln up to 1400 c and didnt melt them tested a few flake for stainless steal and its a no so that leaves me only 3 metals it could be i have been in the precious metals game for many years i import gold dust and other dusts and nuggets from all over the world these look exactly like platinum could be pladium or rhodium but either way it doesnt worry me.

Now my main focus is with out AR Can i just use sulfuric acid to melt a way the ceramic and leave the flakes and PM from the honey combs and ceramic. This way i can filter out PM and have it melted for me since i need a new furnace 

thanks

Joshua


----------



## greatgems (Dec 18, 2010)

its 100% not vermiculite 

pictures are not turning out i would just like to know if my theory works and i can get the fake and other platinum with the sulfuric acid method i mentioned will post picture of all the peices when in smaller container


----------



## greatgems (Dec 18, 2010)

Will trade my results on amounts extracted from each type of cat for a process with sulfuric acid or not ar that will just leave the platinum group metals so a stripping set up would work I cab provide detail break downs of all metals


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's a few ways to extract cats without AR:

NaCl + H2SO4 for cats

HCl-Cl on Cats

H2SO4 Extraction

My Tube Furnace

There's plenty of information posted here, you just have to search for it.

So what kind of information do you have on cat extraction techniques and yields? Feel free to post it here in this thread with some good photos if you have them.

Steve


----------



## greatgems (Dec 19, 2010)

is there any methods that can be used with a kiln and curible max temp is 1200C 

thanks i will try the sulfuric acid and just post results 

thanks so much


----------

